# Used parts sources



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I've compiled some sources for used parts. Most are sail but there might be some stinkpots in there. No connection with any of them. Just another resource for stuff and more stuff. Most are east coast USA. Feel free to add sources or comment on these.

Marine Connection Liquidators; <ST1772-465-646 <O</Ohttp://www.marconlq.biz/

Quality Marine Surplus; Homosassa 352-628-7678 http://www.qualitymarinesurplus.com/index.htm

<O</O
Nautical Traders; <ST1http://www.nauticaltrader.net/index.html

Scurvy Dog; Pensacola</ST1, FL 850-434-1770

<O</O
Marine Surplus; Bradenton/Sarasota <O</Ohttp://www.marinesurplusinc.com/servlet/StoreFront

<O</O
SailorMan; <ST1http://www.sailorman.com/index.php

Surplus Unlimited; Daytona Beach </ST1http://surplusunlimited.com/

Dons Marine Salvage; St.Petersburg http://www.donsmarinesalvage.net/

Hornes Marine Salvage; St. Petersburg </ST1http://www.salvagemarine.com/

Big Tuna Salvage; Davie</ST1 Fl 954-791-9700

<O</O
Sailors Exchange; <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comSt. Augustine </st1:City>http://sailors-exchange.com/ 

<O</O
Sea Chest; US1, <st1:City><ST1Riviera Beach</ST1</st1:City> /West Palm (561) 848-9500

<O</O
Sea Chest; <st1:City><ST1San Diego</ST1</st1:City>, Ca http://www.seachestmarine.com/

Minney's Yacht Surplus; costa Mesa, Ca MINNEY'S YACHT SURPLUS - WE MAKE BOATING AFFORDABLE
1500 Newport Blvd. Costa Mesa, CA 92627 (949) 548-4192 [email protected]

<O</O
Bacon & Associates*;*<ST1<st1:City>Annapolis</st1:City>, <st1:State>MD</st1:State></ST1 410-263-4880 www.baconsails.com

<O</O
used warehouse at Fairwinds Marina, Cape St. Clare, <st1:City><ST1Annapolis</st1:City>
<st1:City></st1:City>
<st1:City></ST1</st1:City><O</O
Marine Consignment; Wickford, RI 401.294.8504 www.marineconsignment.com

<O</O
M & M Marine Salvage*;*<ST1<st1:City>Meridith</st1:City>, <st1:State>NH</st1:State></ST1 www.mmmarinesalvage.com

From FastBottoms:
*Blue Pelican Marine*
2021 Alaska Packer Pl. Grand Marina, Alameda, CA 94501 
(510) 769-4858

*Bay Area Marine Surplus*
130 Old County Road, Brisbane, CA 94005 
(415) 508-0805
Bay Area Marine Surplus - Marine Consignment Store

Admiralty Marine www.admiraltymarine.com
6303 Seaview Ave NW
Seattle, WA 98107 Phone (206) 781-9030 [email protected]

6303 Seaview Ave NW
Seattle, WA 98107
Phone (206) 781-9030
Fax (206) 782-5494
email [email protected]
http://www.admiraltymarine.com

Boaters Resale Shop of Texas
http://www.boatersresaleshopoftexas.com/

Masthead Sailing Gear

Atlantic Sail Traders Atlantic Sail Traders - Used sails, New sails, Sail Broker

Second Wind Sails Used Sails from Second Wind Sails<O</O


----------



## Digiital (Sep 10, 2001)

Anyone know of any in Canada?


----------



## MIKEMCKEE (Oct 13, 2001)

Thanks, I always try to find a way to buy items for my boat without going to West Marine -ie- GOUGE CITY.

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

MIKEMCKEE said:


> Thanks, I always try to find a way to buy items for my boat without going to West Marine -ie- GOUGE CITY.
> 
> Mike


Here here!!


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

Need to add Giu's Used Boat Parts - Alex just listed some great items in another thread: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/off-topic/47465-sale.html


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's one in Canada, although I am not sure what part of Canada you are in...

Popeye's Sailors Exchange, Sailors Auction, Marine Consignments;

And here is a list of other stores from their website....

NW Used Marine Equipment Stores
Admiralty Marine
6303 Seaview Ave NW
Seattle, WA 98107
Phone (206) 781-9030
Fax (206) 782-5494
email [email protected]
http://www.admiraltymarine.com

Bitter End Boaters Exchange
1044 Seamount Way
Gibsons, B.C.
Phone (604)886-3326

The Boaters Exchange
10221 McDonald Park Rd
RR #3
Sidney, B.C. V8L 3X9 Canada
Phone (604) 655-3101
Fax (604) 655-4399

Columbia Marine Exchange
515 NE Tomahawk Island Dr
Portland, OR 97217
Phone (503) 289-0944

Marine Exchange
2706 Washington St
Port Townsend, WA 98368
Phone (360) 385-4237

MarinersXchange Ltd.
120-12220-2nd Avenue
Steveston, B.C., V7E 3L8
Canada
Phone (604) 271-2284
Fax (604) 271-2294

Pacific Marine Exchange
700 W Holly St
Bellingham, WA
Phone (360) 738-8535
email: [email protected]

Pablo's Crews
1400 Harbor Dr. N.
Oceanside,CA 92054
Phone (760) 721-1516

Popeyes Sailors Exchange
22 Bewicke Ave
North Vancouver, B.C., V7M 3B5
Canada
Phone (604) 986-6666
Fax (604) 986-0805
Popeye's Sailors Exchange, Sailors Auction, Marine Consignments;

Salty's Marine Exchange
1840 Stewart Ave
Nanaimo, BC V9S 4E6
Phone and Fax (604) 753-1215
email: [email protected]


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Minneys Yacht Surplus (HUGE) - Probably the largest used gear store on the West Coast!

http://www.minneysyachtsurplus.com
1500 Newport Blvd.
Costa Mesa, CA 92627
(949) 548-4192
[email protected]


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

KeelHaulin said:


> Minneys Yacht Surplus (HUGE) - Probably the largest used gear store on the West Coast!
> 
> http://www.minneysyachtsurplus.com
> 1500 Newport Blvd.
> ...


I was sure I'd put them on the list! I'll add them now, thanks.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Used Knees, Heart, Kidneys and liver - PM me.


----------



## docbob5707 (May 1, 2003)

Great list thanks a bunch.
chucklesR could use a list like that myself.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The liver is not usable... abused beyond normal wear and tear IMHO. 


chucklesR said:


> Used Knees, Heart, Kidneys and liver - PM me.


----------



## ChuckA (Dec 28, 2008)

the original post listed In Rhode Island: Wickford Marine consignment: Marine Consignment of Wickford, RI The owner's name is Sam. He let me take some photos in the shop last winter. 



























These pictures don't do the place justice. You literally have to wade through the gear. Shopping there is an adventure. They post some of their inventory online and will ship just about anywhere. I've found many bargains there. They also have a store in Mystic, CT.

Also Newport Nautical Supply newportnautical Home Page has a consignment section, but their consignment webpage is currently offline.

Best,
Chuck


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Another online source of used gear on the MyBoatsGear.com site. 
Used Boat Equipment

Jeff


----------



## tolv (Jan 26, 2012)

whatsforless.com Used marine gear, some may be new but all at used prices.


----------



## tolv (Jan 26, 2012)

Another good west coast source of used and some new marine gear is whatsforless.com or ragsNstinkpots ebay store.
Lew


----------



## tolv (Jan 26, 2012)

I typed that wrong, it's rags N stinkpots ebay store!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

For the Vancouver locals, Popeyes is gone - they failed to find a new location and closed for good.

Kim at Race Rock Yacht Services in Fishermans cove has been setting up a used gear shop upstairs in the Main building for a while now - maybe a few phone calls would get her moving on it.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

I applaud the OP, but Good Old Boat's website maintains a list of consignment/used equipment stores.


----------

